# Brookie or Rainbow?



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I took my float tube out today for the first on a local lake up here in the U.P. I caught this little guy. I'm not totally sure what it is though. Is it a rainbow or a brookie? I know this lake gets stocked with rainbows and to my knowlegde doesnt have brookies in it. What throws me off is the spots on the fish and the white tips on its fins. Usually I would think brookie but I think I remember seeing a post on here not to long ago asking the same question of the a fish that looked similar. 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O_SK6ewa7MzhdsD-SlHC8A?feat=directlink

Hopefully the link will work. Sorry for the crappy pic but the sun was shining bright and thats the best i could do.

Thanks
Undertow


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

brookie as far as I can tell


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

Brookie it is.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

turtlehead said:


> Brookie it is.


3rded.


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Brookie, indeed.


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

looks like a brookie but it might be a splake. Does the lake get stocked with splake?


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks alot like a Splake...they do vary in looks, some more like the brooky other relect the laker side of the family.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Light spots + white on the leading edges of the fins = brook trout. Splake is also a possibility because they are half brook trout. It is definitely NOT a rainbow because rainbow trout have *black* spots.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I dont know if this lake has splake. I didn't know it had brookies. The only thing that I know to be in there is the stocked rainbows and perch.

Undertow


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Most likely a splake. The deep notch in the tail is not characteristic of a pure bred brook trout. (They call brookies "square tails" for a reason).


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Bull Market said:


> Most likely a splake. The deep notch in the tail is not characteristic of a pure bred brook trout. (They call brookies "square tails" for a reason).


 
Agreed. Forked tail says splake.

Is the lake spring fed or is there a stream feeding it?


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

There's no feeder creeks so it must be spring fed.

Undertow


----------



## Cool Hand Hodge (Jun 18, 2009)

Tis a Brook!!!


----------

